
Show HN: “Less Offset Comments” utility for nested comments - ktretiak
https://kostyatretyak.github.io/less-offset-comments-demo/
======
ktretiak
For more detail see: [https://github.com/KostyaTretyak/less-offset-
comments#what-i...](https://github.com/KostyaTretyak/less-offset-
comments#what-is-this-for)

------
yhavr
I know the origin of the problem, this thing supposed to resolve, but the
majority of the HN doesn't. Could you please describe it?

~~~
ktretiak
Please, read this [https://github.com/KostyaTretyak/less-offset-
comments#what-i...](https://github.com/KostyaTretyak/less-offset-
comments#what-is-this-for)

It looks like ycombinator.com does not support markup. Without that, I will
not be able to describe what I offer.

